# Weber Master Touch 22



## tiger862 (Apr 16, 2015)

Wife was tired of me always having to buy new grill every year or to due to buying cheap. I use grills almost daily since I think it is better for you. The other day she comes out the blue and ask what I was researching and I told her grills then I showed her all the Weber Models. To my surprise she liked the Cadillac of Weber and told me go pick it up but she had to see in person first. We got grill for 199 which it has the most important feature the warming rack which I probably never use but it got her to like grill. I was afraid it was to small since according to specs is only 363 sq in and my other grill is rectangle with 427 sq in which is to small to indirect cook. This grill comes with gourmet bbq grill with heavy duty steel as well lifts on both sides for charcoal filling, 2 charcoal baskets, warming rack, ash removal upgrade, lid holder and better tires as well at thermometer. Enough of description and on to cooking. Put Kingsford Charcoal in both baskets let it heat and later put on Ribeyes and vegetable bowls. More room than last grill as I couldn't fit 2 bowls of vegetables and 2 ribeyes so size is not a concern. Meat was juicy with best flavor and tender as all get out. Zucchini was so juicy that wife took bite and juice ran down her face. Today I tried chicken thighs that boneless and skinless. Got cooked in just under an hour at 350 with baskets on both sides. Juicy and the best flavor I ever had. What I have notice is this grill is bigger than specs, holds heat really well, no bitter taste on food, and most importantly you can close the vents and charcoal goes out. I think bitter taste on last grill was the only way to adjust temp was smoke stack as no way to adjust intake so it was literally controlling everything with exhaust and the Weber has a way to control exhaust as well as intake.I like warranty but am still skeptical that I have found one that is going to last and seems well built. I am thinking about ordering the Smokenator  to smoke ribs as these two holders seem to be roasting food not smoking. We will see.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 16, 2015)

My last Weber kettle that I finally replaced with a new one has lasted 32 years and is still working fine, just not at my house. I have the performer which is similar to yours but has a side table built in. You have a grill that will last you the rest of your life with a little care. Plus you will still be able to get all the parts for it in 30 years. Good buy, can we see some pictures of it? I have not seen this new model with all the new bells and whistles yet. If you just get a rib rack you don't need the smokenator. The baskets it came with work really better than it does anyway.


----------



## tiger862 (Apr 16, 2015)

Pictures  I included a picture of old grill which is a Brinkman which they decided 400 degree paint was enough for a grill and caught fire. I cleaned it up and painted it with 1200 degree paint. The Thighs at end of page I grilled today as I don't have any from the Ribeye. Might take one tomorrow with Beef Ribs that I plan on grilling for 4 to 5 hours.













IMG_1428.JPG



__ tiger862
__ Apr 16, 2015


















IMG_1429.JPG



__ tiger862
__ Apr 16, 2015


















IMG_1430.JPG



__ tiger862
__ Apr 16, 2015


















IMG_1431.JPG



__ tiger862
__ Apr 16, 2015


















IMG_1432.JPG



__ tiger862
__ Apr 16, 2015


















IMG_1433.JPG



__ tiger862
__ Apr 16, 2015


















IMG_1438.JPG



__ tiger862
__ Apr 16, 2015


----------



## timberjet (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks and looks good. I just wanted to see that warmer rack. It looks to be curved like the lid huh? Kind of hard to tell from in the angle. I see they make all kinds of stuff to go in that center part like pizza stones and wok's and stuff. cool.


----------



## tiger862 (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes it is curved. Why I don't like it not enough thought was put into warmer rack. It just sits on grill. Seems like they could have legs coming down to keep it from moving around. That is only complaint I have with it. Lots of accessories for the Gourmet Grill. I hope it catches on so more things could be added to center, Booklet shows a cast iron roasting pot and lid which looks nice.


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 17, 2015)

Welcome to Weber Kettle world.   No need to buy a smokenator.  Use a charcoal setup method called a "snake" and you can smoke ribs just fine.













snakemethod_0280-1024x682.jpg



__ demosthenes9
__ Apr 17, 2015






This guy lays the briquettes flat on the grate.













IMG_2296+%2528Medium%2529.JPG



__ demosthenes9
__ Apr 17, 2015






This setup has the coals standing up on edge.    

Either way works fine.   You have to experiment and play around with the exact configuration to find what works best for the temps you want.  I.e. 2 coals wide and 2 coals high, a 2x2.   Or maybe a 2x1, 2 coals wide with 1 row of coal on top.      Get the coals lined up, fire up a chimney with 16 or so coals and when it's ready, dump it right at the front of the snake.      Some people opt to put bricks in next to the coals to act as shield for indirect cooking.













Bricks.jpg



__ demosthenes9
__ Apr 17, 2015






Number of coals (2x1, 2x2) along with number of lit coals at the start determine the cooking temp.   Length of the snake determines how long coals will burn.  

Lastly, if you are picky about it, as the coals burn their way along the length of the snake, you can rotate your grate to keep the ribs away from the direct heat.


----------



## tiger862 (Apr 17, 2015)

IMG_1442.JPG



__ tiger862
__ Apr 17, 2015


















IMG_1441.JPG



__ tiger862
__ Apr 17, 2015


















IMG_1440.JPG



__ tiger862
__ Apr 17, 2015






Dinner tonight.


----------

